# WCG Challenge - Game Giveaway



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2017)

Spring is upon us, and we are churning out some science in a WCG Challenge.  As a Thank You to everyone for their efforts in the challenge, we have a few games to hand out over the next few days til the Challenge ends on the 30th. 











*Requirements: *To qualify, you must be an active WCG/F@H team member crunching and/or folding during the challenge. Members of the Folding Team are welcomed to join too! 

*The Deal:* Games are available each day. Enter for 2 games each day, and the winners will be drawn the following day. In addition, there will be a main game prize each day, and those will be drawn at the end of the giveaway.  



Thanks to everyone Crunching away during the Challenge and contributing to the team!  Also, a huge THANKS to those that donated some big games: @fullinfusion, @Norton, @infrared, @Tallencor


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2017)

*Day 1*










*Asdivine Hearts* 
*Assassin’s Creed Chronicles: China*  uPlay
*Far Cry 3*  uPlay
*Outlast*
*Resident Evil 4*
*Savage Lands*

*Halo Wars 2* Microsoft Store - donated by @fullinfusion 

(few notes: Halo Wars 2 requires Windows 10 and a Microsoft account)


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2017)

Great game selection! 

Thanks to @manofthem and all of the folks who made this giveaway possible! 

Not entering- still playing the 1992 version of Spaceward HO!


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2017)

no entering today, we will see other games ,  congrats all people sharing and giving a little hapiness here, epic games, epic give away and also Epic team!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 28, 2017)

Wasn't it you @manofthem that bugged me to play far cry 3 a while ago and I said I didn't have it?

I'm up for that game for sure.

And thanks for the great giveaway!

And @Tallencor thanks again! I'll have a PM in a few days for you on my delid and we'll take a peek at how it spread and how to improve it


----------



## Tallencor (Mar 28, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Wasn't it you @manofthem that bugged me to play far cry 3 a while ago and I said I didn't have it?
> 
> I'm up for that game for sure.
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks.
Also would like to wish everyone good luck during the draws.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 28, 2017)

I Would love a go at some of these great games  ,count me in.

Great prize draw yet again


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Great prize draw yet again



And we have some more awesome grand prizes on the way, courtesy of some awesome teammates.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh man, this is becoming frigging epic!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2017)

*Day 2*







*Badland GOTY[*
*Far Cry Blood Dragon* uPlay
*Hiiro*
*Killing Floor*
*Remember Me*
*Tom Clancy’s SplinterCell Blacklist* uPlay



Grand Prize: *Ghost Recon Wildlands* Steam/uPlay, courtesy of @infrared 



We'll be drawing some names at the end of the challenge for these grand prizes. Thank You to @infrared and @fullinfusion for these games!   These guys donated these games so please everyone don't be bashful


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 29, 2017)

I am in for killing floor / grand prize. Thanks


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 29, 2017)

If day 1 hasn't been drawn yet im in for Far Cry 3 and Halo Wars 2

2nd day I am in for Wildlands and Killing Floor.


----------



## mauriek (Mar 29, 2017)

count me in, always love to participate in TPU event.

Day 1, Outlast and Halo Wars 2

Day 2, Badland and Ghost recon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2017)

Count me in for ghost recon wildlands!


----------



## Bow (Mar 29, 2017)

Opting out of day 1, 
Please enter me in Day 2
Splinter Cell 
Ghost Recon

Thanks to everyone for another great giveaway


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 29, 2017)

If you guys don't have it already far cry blood dragon is tons of fun.


I'd like to be entered for Hiiro please. With the grand prizes do we enter for one at the end of the week?


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> With the grand prizes do we enter for one at the end of the week?


No entry necessary for the hardware prizes and we will do that drawing this weekend 

Awesome game selection @manofthem


----------



## Sempron Guy (Mar 29, 2017)

Awesome giveaway! I'd give Tom Clancy's Wildlands a shot if Day 2 wasn't drawn yet.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2017)

Still playing the last game I won (Doom), so count me out.  Dropping by to say thanks for putting this together again guys!


----------



## Antykain (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow!  This is pretty awesome!  

Day2: Badland and Ghost Recon.. Yes, please!  

Good luck to all!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2017)

Day 2 I'm in for ghost recon wildlands , And Remember Me


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 30, 2017)

Day 1, if not too late. Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China

Day 2, Remember Me

Thanks @manofthem for hosting another awesome giveaway and all of the members that donated games to make this possible


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

*Day 3 - Finale!*







*Adrif*
*DMC Devil May Cry*
*Kholat*
*The Last Remnant*
*Lichdom Battlemage*
*Never Alone*
*Resident Evil 6*
*Spec Ops the Line*
*Tharsis*
*Unmechanical*


And Grand Mystery Prize donated by *@Tallencor...*



Spoiler



Any full normally priced game on Steam, up to $100!!!  

 





This is the last day of new games.  We'll let this go through tomorrow and hopefully draw winners tomorrow night. We'll likely draw grand prize winners on Friday because I know tomorrow i'll be too tired and/or busy.

But s special thanks to @Tallencor, @fullinfusion, @infrared for the awesome game donations!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2017)

@Tallencor a huge thank you and @manofthem great give away..

I'm going for Resident evil 6 and the mystery prize please.


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 30, 2017)

Day 3 I am in for ADR1FT and the Mystery Prize!


----------



## Bow (Mar 30, 2017)

Count me in for the same, ADR1FT and mystery prize.


----------



## Antykain (Mar 30, 2017)

Day 3:  Resident Evil 6 and the.. Mystery Prize!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 30, 2017)

I would also like to enter for ADR1FT and the mystery prize.

Also if possible I'd like to enter for wildlands. I meant to ask about the game grand prizes, but that was still helpful as I was wondering about that too norton.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> With the grand prizes do we enter for one at the end of the week?





bubbleawsome said:


> I meant to ask about the game grand prizes, but that was still helpful as I was wondering about that too norton.



Grand prizes will be drawn at the end, but you can enter at any time now for any of them; all grand prizes have been announced. Tonight I'll post winners form the smaller games, and then tomorrow post winners for the major titles, as this will give everyone a chance to enter for the grand prizes.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2017)

I'll throw my hat in.  When the 4790k stops crunching, it may be ready to play one of these 

Day 1 Assassins Creed China
Day 1 Resident Evil 4


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 30, 2017)

I Would love to play either halo wars 2 or resident evil 4 from day 1
Nothing from day 2 as i have most of them and I'm getting wildllands on ps4
I could definitely think of a game for the grand prize too on day 3


----------



## Antykain (Mar 30, 2017)

I never posted for Day 1, if it's not too late,  Assassin's Creed and the Halo Wars would be the choice.


----------



## XZero450 (Mar 31, 2017)

Would love to have some of these games!(I just don't have time lately, so I can't justify entering. ) Pretty awesome prizes for those who enter.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2017)

Late night tonight so we'll be back tomorrow with all of the winners. Gotta sleep now, I'm beat!

'Gnight and see you all back tomorrow.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 31, 2017)

If it's not too late i would like to enter for Day 1 for outlast and Day 3 for RE6 and the grand prizes


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 31, 2017)

If I'm not too late for Day 3, then I would like to enter for Kholat and the mystery prizehttp://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/


----------



## mauriek (Mar 31, 2017)

For day 3, i'm going for Tharsis and mystery prize.

Special thanks to all amazing game donators.


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2017)

still on time to get a chance for GR Wildlands?
was on vacations, cheers

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2017)

Entering for grand prizes is open through tonight @7pm EST.  

Entering for the other small daily games is now closed.  I'm finishing up some work at home now, and when I do, I'll be doing the winners of those games.


Be back shortly with those


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2017)

hope could get a lucky shooot on this one! ideal Birthday gift!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2017)

Adrift
@LightningJR pm'd

Assassin's Creed Chronicles: China uPlay
@T-Bob pm'd

Badlands
@Antykain pm'd

DMC Devil May Cry
@yotano211 pm'd

Fary Cry 3
@LightningJR pm'd

Hirro
@bubbleawsome pm'd

Kholat
@T-Bob pm'd

Killing Floor
@krusha03 pm'd

Never Alone
@Norton pm'd

Outlast
@mauriek pm'd

Remember Me
@fullinfusion pm'd

Resident Evil 4
@Sasqui pm'd

Resident Evil 6
@Antykain pm'd

Spec Ops The Line
@yotano211 pm'd

Tharsis
@mauriek pm'd

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist uPlay
@Bow pm'd
*
*



Congrats to our Winners!   I'll be sending out some PM's as soon as I can with further redemption instructions.


There are some games left over if anybody wants a "sudden death" game, as in claim and get it  

Asdivine Hearts 
Far Cry Blood Dragon uPlay
The Last Remnant
Lichdom Battlemage
Savage Lands
Unmechanical


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 31, 2017)

Can I get DmC: Devil May Cry and spec ops the line


----------



## Norton (Mar 31, 2017)

I'll give *Never Alone* a try if nobody has claimed it yet.

Thanks again for a great game giveaway!!!


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2017)

@manofthem Thanks for supporting fun and great times here! 
congrats all winners! 



Regards,


----------



## LightningJR (Mar 31, 2017)

Ill take Never Alone, it looks like that outside where I live right now.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2017)

I just sent PM's to everyone that won in my other post.  If you won something, check it out and activate; let me know if there's any issue 



yotano211 said:


> Can I get DmC: Devil May Cry and spec ops the line





Norton said:


> I'll give *Never Alone* a try if nobody has claimed it yet.
> 
> Thanks again for a great game giveaway!!!



PM's incoming shortly.


LightningJR said:


> Ill take Never Alone, it looks like that outside where I live right now.



Just claimed by Norton 


edit: currently running out but I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Antykain (Mar 31, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!!  And a big *THANK YOU* for hosting the giveaway!    You guys are awesome!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2017)

Sweet!!!!

Thanks to all that made this possible..


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 31, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats to all the other winners and thanks to everyone who donated!


----------



## mauriek (Mar 31, 2017)

Congrats guys..enjoy the games, i know i will. 

and keep crunching, now i must release 2 cores to try the new game.


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 31, 2017)

manofthem said:


> I just sent PM's to everyone that won in my other post.  If you won something, check it out and activate; let me know if there's any issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2017)

peche said:


> hope could get a lucky shooot on this one! ideal Birthday gift!
> View attachment 85678



Is today your birthday man?? Reason I ask, it's mine as well.


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Is today your birthday man?? Reason I ask, it's mine as well.


no bro, it was March 29th!! hope you have a quite great birthday!


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm a little late to the party but I'd like to enter in for a grand prize.

Thank you to the donators and special thanks to @manofthem for all of his work in this.

(edit: figured out how to add the @user lol)


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 31, 2017)

Well hell!

I'd go in for Ghost Recon: Wildlands and probably day 3 surprise grand prize. 

Oh, and notice, the avatar.  @peche


----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Oh, and notice, the avatar.  @peche


glad you liked! those doggies are epic!

Regards,


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Is today your birthday man?? Reason I ask, it's mine as well.


Happy birthday @stinger608 

And thank you @manofthem for the game! I'm going to love it for sure.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2017)

Alright everyone, it's been a busy night for me.  I'm going to put the drawing off on the grand prizes til tomorrow as I'm about to hit the sack.

Plan is by tomorrow afternoon the winners will be posted and games will be handed out. I'm making lists of entrants, and I'll add anyone who posts between now and tomorrow. 

Til tomorrow 


Edit: these are still available:

Asdivine Hearts 
Far Cry Blood Dragon uPlay
The Last Remnant
Lichdom Battlemage
Savage Lands
Unmechanical


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 1, 2017)

Sweet cant wait!! good night man


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 1, 2017)

@manofthem  If Far Cry Blood Dragon is still available I would like to give it a shot


----------



## peche (Apr 1, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Far Cry Blood Dragon uPlay


Quite interesting game ! recommended!



manofthem said:


> Alright everyone, it's been a busy night for me. I'm going to put the drawing off on the grand prizes til tomorrow as I'm about to hit the sack.


thanks for all efforts here dude, thanks for making this possible! enjoy a rest! 


Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2017)

*Donated by @fullinfusion!*



Spoiler: WINNER



Halo Wars 2
*@theoneandonlymrk!!!*
 










*Donated by @infrared!*



Spoiler: WINNER



Ghost Recon Wildlands
*@krusha03!!!* 
 










*Donated by @Tallencor!*



Spoiler: WINNER



Mystery Prize
*@fullinfusion!!!*
 









Congrats to our Grand Prize winners!!!  I'll be sending some PM's shortly.


Thanks to all for participating the giveaway and of course in the Challenge.  And THANK YOU to @fullinfusion, @Tallencor, and @infrared! We really appreciate the contributions to the game giveaway!!!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 1, 2017)

@fullinfusion, @Tallencor, and @infrared!
And @manofthem
Really appreciate your efforts and generosity ,Top guys, Thank you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 1, 2017)

manofthem said:


> *Donated by @fullinfusion!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry I'm just so happy guys n gals, Thanks to everyone whom helped to get all this up and running  and a great job done to all for the contribution for the WCG challenge


----------



## Antykain (Apr 1, 2017)

Congrats to the Grand Prize Winners!!  Enjoy the games!  Def some good ones there


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2017)

stinger608 said:


>



 Happy belated birthday bud



peche said:


> ¥£€



& Happy belated B-Day  to you as well


----------



## Sempron Guy (Apr 2, 2017)

congrats to the winners!!!! 

@manofthem

I'd take Lichdom: Battlemage if there are no takers


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> I'd take Lichdom: Battlemage if there are no takers



PM sent 


I assume that everyone has had smooth experiences with their game key redemption.  Let me know asap if there is an issue, or I'll consider this all done and finalized.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you @manofthem and @manofthem


----------



## peche (Apr 3, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Happy belated birthday bud
> 
> 
> 
> & Happy belated B-Day  to you as well


Thanks mate! truly appreciated!

Regards


----------

